# Is it wise to come to Melbourne 3 months before course starts?



## JAS09 (Jul 31, 2015)

I have applied for the visa. My course starts in November. If I don't get the visa in time then I will have to defer my admission to March. Let's analyse worst case scenario. If I get the visa sometime in November or December, will it be wise to come to Australia by the end of December as the course will start in March? I want to spend the New Year there and I also want to get there ASAP. My visa won't allow me to work until my course has started. So until March, I will only be living in Melbourne and spending money. If the visa had allowed me to work even before the course started then there was no question there, I would've come just as soon as my visa came and would've worked and enjoyed in Melbourne till the course started. So tell me - is it wise to come in December when the course starts in March? On a limited budget, will I get bored in these 3 months before course is started?


----------

